# CPT 1036F, any correct modifiers?



## lori85210 (Jul 9, 2012)

I do billing for an Internal Medicine practice and our doctors always code 1036F-Current Tobacco non-user and when I submit claims electronically thru DSG, those codes always kicks the claims out asking for an "anesthesia" modifier but this is not anesthesia.  

Is there anyone else out there that gets this same edit, or does any one know of a modifier I can tack on to this code to get it submitted electronically without the claims kicking back. 

This is a no charge code but just for reporting.  

Thank you.


----------



## June1 (Jul 9, 2012)

*1036F-Current Tobacco non-user*

CPT page 536
Maybe a Modifier 8P  This modifier is intended to be used as "reporting modifier" to allow the reporing of circumstances when an action described in measure's numerator is no performed and reason is not otherwise specified 


Glenda


----------

